# Trying not to worry....



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

On Friday night, whilst grooming Rocky, I noticed that his testicles seemed a bit red through the black fur. I popped him on his grooming table under the light and parted the hair...sure enough, there were several small "ecxema" like patches, looking a bit sore. I snipped some hair away and applied some sudocrem. On Saturday, they looked somewhat better, so I repeated the process. On Sunday (today) I decided it was time for a proper groom, clipping him shorted after removing a couple of small mats I found on the underside of his neck. I also thought that a close "hygiene" clip was in order to monitor his sore bits. I was relieved to find that it was all gone but a little bit.....but then I noticed that one of his testicles was a bit of a funny shape. On closer inspection, there was a lump (a soft lump) under the skin, towards the end of the testicle. He expresses no pain or discomfort when I touch it.
I am trying to be positive and not to think of all the "what if's" 
A trip to the vets tomorrow for us. Fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Aww poor rocky, hope everything goes ok at the vets 

Simon


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Your vet will put your mind at rest. If its anything too worry about then he will recommend castration.
Really try not to worry too much, my greyhound actually had testicular cancer and my vet assured me it is slow growing and after having his goolies off he was absolutley fine.
I think that it would be quite unusual in such a young dog, so its more likely a cyst or something, especially if they are sore too.
Good luck at vets and keep us posted.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the vet today :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's easier said than done the not worrying isn't it. Good luck at the vets.

X


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

Well how odd...this morning I can see no trace of a lump at all. I wonder if he had nipped himself whilst going at the sore, "ecxema" type bit and it had swollen a bit??? I will examine him several times through the day and see if anything is amiss but I really have nothing to go to the vet's with at the moment. I'm sure he'll think I'm round the twist if I do..."well there was a lump...but its gone now".
I need to speak to them soon about neutering. I was hoping to wait until he was a year old, he doesn't even **** his leg to wee yet, but he is getting a bit humpy. I may just bring it forward. 

Thanks everyone for your concern, it means a lot, makes me feel less alone and less neurotic to know people understand and are here to chat and advise.  x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh i'm glad it seems to be nothing  you must be very happy! I can understand your worry x


----------

